
The Coronavirus Is a Disaster for Feminism - paulchap
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2020/03/feminism-womens-rights-coronavirus-covid19/608302/
======
seesawtron
Maybe I am too stupid but I failed to see any evidence to support the title of
this article.

The article reports data that 40% women work part time while only 13% men do
the same. How does the pandemic crisis relate to this being the cause of
pandemic crisis affecting men and women differently?

Full-time parenting is an additional responsibility in this crisis for the
parents. The article mentions that the couples share this responsibility so as
to cope with the work besides parenting. How does it relate to having a
negative effect on feminism?

